# Found in my coyote set.



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Went back to cut some wood and check my coyote trap and I found a small bobcat looking at me. It was fun figuring out how to release it, but she is long gone now.


----------



## Superhik (Jan 9, 2018)

Awesome, nice picture!! Did you wrestle it or use a catch pole?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great pic.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I cut a small notch in a 4x4 plywood and set that over her leg. My BIL held the board while I opened the trap. She is long gone with a sore foot and a bad memory.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Great picture. It is licking its lips just waiting to take a bite out of you


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Scout 2 said:


> Great picture. It is licking its lips just waiting to take a bite out of you


LOL, I noticed that too...


----------



## dannymalcolmtrapper (12 mo ago)

cool i wish i trapped one this season


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

What, you couldn't just pick her up and scratch the backside of her ear to comfort her before release? Lol


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I got a good look at her teeth and claws. I don't think she wanted to be petted.


----------



## dannymalcolmtrapper (12 mo ago)

Martin Looker said:


> I got a good look at her teeth and claws. I don't think she wanted to be petted.


worth a shot or might turn out to this 🤕


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

My Grandson has been trying for 2 years to catch one back there and I get one after season closed and in a coyote set.


----------



## dannymalcolmtrapper (12 mo ago)

Martin Looker said:


> My Grandson has been trying for 2 years to catch one back there and I get one after season closed and in a coyote set.


i want one but also dont really want to trap one just to realease it but anyway congrations on the catch


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow that is awesome!


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Martin:
Pretty looking kitten, glad you got to release it. Maybe next year you'll be able to get an adult.
If I can find the picture I'll show what a boot looks like if you get into the catch circle.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Martin Looker said:


> Went back to cut some wood and check my coyote trap and I found a small bobcat looking at me. It was fun figuring out how to release it, but she is long gone now.
> View attachment 814186


Try this way,



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2652050211502293


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice shot... My favorite critter

Girl on my FB in MT just trapped 43" cat... She threw it on the smoker, said it was better than mountain lion...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I can see where you could pickup a coyote like that but a cat also uses all four feet. I think I would have two shredded legs. 😆


----------

